# Accidentally deleted shortcut to the play store?



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 10, 2021)

In a blur of chimp powered fingering.

I seem to have accidentally merged the Google play store app shortcut and my WhatsApp shortcut easy to fix, but,

So then I tried to split em up, sigh, slightest unitentional flick and both were thrown at the top and deleted.
I can't get it back I've tried some obvious stuff like apps and progs but won't drag at all never mind beck to my homepage.
Sorry on a pixel 4A.

Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 10, 2021)

What's your phone, or at least Android version?
On most stock Android phones you can bring up an app drawer by sliding bottom-up, and then just drag Play Store back to your home screen.
I think MIUI is the same way. Samsung - don't know and don't wanna know. nvm, had an a30 on my desk - same way as others.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 10, 2021)

Slide down or up on the home screen and drag and slide the play store out again.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 10, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> Slide down or up on the home screen and drag and slide the play store out again.


This is a stock unmodded pixel 4A running latest version, updated , near new, it pulls down for settings and pulling up from the bottom takes you to your open application selector now, it is an innovation (haha) when first in use the play store is amongst the phone ,text etc shortcuts at the bottom, on this phone you grabbed the actual shortcut and pushed up to open that feature, innovative, till I came along lol.
Below that is a single line you push to hold on to get running apps up, and swiping up from the bottom closes apps and takes you to the homepage.
It doesn't work classically this one.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 10, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> This is a stock unmodded pixel 4A running latest version, updated , near new, it pulls down for settings and pulling up from the bottom takes you to your open application selector now, it is an innovation (haha) when first in use the play store is amongst the phone ,text etc shortcuts at the bottom, on this phone you grabbed the actual shortcut and pushed up to open that feature, innovative, till I came along lol.
> Below that is a single line you push to hold on to get running apps up, and swiping up from the bottom closes apps and takes you to the homepage.
> It doesn't work classically this one.


then there must be a way to change that in the settings


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 10, 2021)

Should be the same. Try swiping twice, or swipe from the middle of the screen, or try swiping faster (just like fast-scrolling a web page)
Alternatively - try search and drag from there.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 10, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> then there must be a way to change that in the settings


This got me on the right track, I tried all sorts of double taps and swipes without success.

To fix it for any followers, I went into gesture control settings and selected the classic on screen buttons instead, then the old app store swiping worked.
Re placed the play shortcut.
Then returned to settings to reset gesture control because I prefer to have the screen space.
All done.

Thanks all


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2021)

On the pixel launcher, you swipe up from the very bottom of the screen (not the middle or top, the bottom) to bring up the app drawer


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> On the pixel launcher, you swipe up from the very bottom of the screen (not the middle or top, the bottom) to bring up the app drawer


Now I agree, every other android phone I have Ever used did this but honestly in default with the single line at the bottom for a button this phone insists I hold the app shortcut and pull up,( and is still actively showing me the helper to do that) doing the normal thing closes what's open and or takes you home, the line takes you to open apps, either side/bottom corner is ai assist.

I've owned Google One phones for five years, always on Android, but this phone was different until I set controls to classic style instead of default.

Had it worked in the usual manner this thread wouldn't be here.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2021)

It changed in Android 11, previously on the pixel launcher you could swipe up from the middle and everyone does that out of habit

you need to swipe up from the area the the bottom row of icons is (the call/text ones) now, which is about 1/10th of the entire screen


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> It changed in Android 11, previously on the pixel launcher you could swipe up from the middle and everyone does that out of habit
> 
> you need to swipe up from the area the the bottom row of icons is (the call/text ones) now, which is about 1/10th of the entire screen


Yes I said the same ish, wrong icon row but my play quick start was in that position but without the icon the shit would sometimes do the helper animation but that's all,  I was still expecting it to work, could have been glitchy input, or me though as it's working normally now, I have rebooted too again but regardless it is just working how you say.

I err have been a bit Ill post(2) jab, 2hr sleep most nights Soo even I'm thinking it was me Ty though 

Oh and still loving the pixel, first actual pixel for me, I have been on Nokia 7.2 ish phone's till this dropped in price.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2021)

I've had the Pixel, Pixel XL, and Pixel 4XL here.

Family have the 3a and 4a, honestly great phones. A little under specced vs samsung, but the debloated software makes up for it - and google like rolling out the feature updates to the older models, giving them new goodies unlike others who abandon the phones (cough samsung)


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 11, 2021)

Android UX grab bag in full effect.


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 11, 2021)

**reminds me to update lineage 18.1 on 1+ 6t**

I updated my Essential phone a few weeks ago, and was completely lost.  It's as close to a Pixel as you can get outside of Google.  That app drawer access drives me nuts.  There are a few similarities to the old Palm Pre OS.  Very nostalgic, but different enough.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I've had the Pixel, Pixel XL, and Pixel 4XL here.
> 
> Family have the 3a and 4a, honestly great phones. A little under specced vs samsung, but the debloated software makes up for it - and google like rolling out the feature updates to the older models, giving them new goodies unlike others who abandon the phones (cough samsung)


I actually swapped to a S9 thinking a cheap second hand phone would do for a bit, the GUI is what drove me away.

I actually swapped to Google One and now pixel phones for all the same reasons as you, spot on.


----------

